# Corsair H80i Problem



## derHungrige (10. August 2014)

Hi Leute,
ich hab da n kleines Problem. Und zwar hab ich einem Kumpel seine Corsair H80i Wasserkühlung abgekauft (war noch unbenutzt), da er sie nicht brauchte und ich schon immer eine Kompaktwakü verbaut haben wollte. Nun haben sich bei der Montage aber drei Probleme ergeben.
1. Ich hab (weiß nicht, ob ich dazu zu inkompetent bin oder was auch immer) beim montieren des Radiators am Gehäuse die Gewinde eben dieses zerstört, obwohl ich wirklich nur ganz leicht die Schrauben angezogen habe (handfest).
2. Ich hab, als ich versucht hab die Lüfterkabel mittel des Zusatzkabels an den CPU-Kühler anzuschließen und einrasten zu lassen, gleich BEIDE Anschlüsse von der Platine abgebrochen, obwohl ich auch hier keine große Kraft ausgeübt habe. Dadurch kann ich die Corsair Link Funktion für die Lüfter nicht mehr nutzen.
3. Die LED oder die Anbindung scheint nicht mehr richtig zu funtionieren, denn diese lässt sich in der Farbe nicht mehr ändern.
Deshalb meine Frage, ob man das irgendwie beheben kann. Ich muss nämlich schon sagen, dass ich von Corsair bessere Qualität gewohnt bin. 

Danke schon mal im Vorraus


----------



## PrOXiMATEHD (10. August 2014)

Naja wenn du deine Mainboardanschlüsse abreist kann niemand was dafür, da musst du dich etwas ungeschickt angestellt haben


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (10. August 2014)

ehm hatten wir das net schon?

aber nen neuen post mit der selben frage aufzumachen grenzt an mutwilliges post farmen?

hier corsair support direkt:

Contact

und hier im forum:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/3728-bluebeard.html

hoffe nun ists mal geklärt, aber das mit der h80i wundert mich jetzt nicht mehr 

und da es dann ja wohl eher dein fehler war würde ich sagen einfach ne neue kaufen und vom fachhandel einbauen lassen, den die fehler anderer auszubügeln ist nicht der job von corsair, bzw nur das led problem wär eins, aber du ahst die h80i ja schon verschandelt^^

mfg


----------



## derHungrige (10. August 2014)

ok danke ich wollte das nur noch mal im Corsair-Supportforum ansprechen. 
@proximatehd ich hab nicht die Lüfteranschlüsse meines Mainboards sondern der Platine in der Wakü abgebrochen.


----------



## Abductee (10. August 2014)

derHungrige schrieb:


> 1. Ich hab (weiß nicht, ob ich dazu zu inkompetent bin oder was auch immer) beim montieren des Radiators am Gehäuse die Gewinde eben dieses zerstört, obwohl ich wirklich nur ganz leicht die Schrauben angezogen habe (handfest).


Das pasisert öfters bei den weichen Alu-Radiatoren, da brauchst du dir nichts dabei denken.



derHungrige schrieb:


> 2. Ich hab, als ich versucht hab die Lüfterkabel mittel des Zusatzkabels an den CPU-Kühler anzuschließen und einrasten zu lassen, gleich BEIDE Anschlüsse von der Platine abgebrochen, obwohl ich auch hier keine große Kraft ausgeübt habe. Dadurch kann ich die Corsair Link Funktion für die Lüfter nicht mehr nutzen.


Alternativ lass die Lüfter von der Mainboardsteuerung regeln.
Das Mainboard kann das sowieso feiner. (PWM)



derHungrige schrieb:


> 3. Die LED oder die Anbindung scheint nicht mehr richtig zu funtionieren, denn diese lässt sich in der Farbe nicht mehr ändern.
> Deshalb meine Frage, ob man das irgendwie beheben kann. Ich muss nämlich schon sagen, dass ich von Corsair bessere Qualität gewohnt bin.


Probleme mit der farbigen LED sind bekannt, da hilft nur die RMA.
Über die Qualität der Komapt-WAKÜS lässt sich wunderbar streiten.


----------



## derHungrige (11. August 2014)

Naja aber ich bezweifle dass das mit rma noch funktioniert, wenn das Teil ja schon fast schrott ist^^


----------



## Bluebeard (11. August 2014)

Hallo derHungrige,

da kommt dann doch einiges zusammen bei dir. Hier kann eine RMA tatsächlich nicht mehr angeboten werden. Hinzu kommt ja auch noch, dass der Artikel "gebraucht" erworben wurde. Da Garantie nicht übertragbar, sehe ich hier komplett schwarz.

Den Vorschlag die Lüfter über das Board zu regeln, sehe ich als brauchbare Alternative sofern der Rest noch funktioniert.

Sorry, dass ich dir hier keine besseren Neuigkeiten bringen kann.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Micman09 (11. August 2014)

Oh man da haste die h80i aber hart rangenommen. Man sollte beim verbauen von doch recht empfindlicher pc hardware etwas vorsichtiger zu werke gehen. 

Radi mit kabelbinder am gehäuse befestigen und die luffis über das board(cpu fan) regeln lassen. 
Viel Erfolg


----------



## derHungrige (11. August 2014)

Naja wie gesagt ein Stück 2mm Blechgewinde hat man dann doch relativ schnell geschaft^^
Aber ich werde die Gewinde mit 2-Komponentenkleber ausfüllen und die Schrauben zur Formgebung drin lassen.

Naja ein Stück 1-2mm Blechgewinde hat man halt auch schnell geschafft.^^
Ich werde die Gewinde denke ich mit 2-Komponenten-Kleber ausfüllen und die Schrauebn zur Formgebung drin lassen. Müsste eigentlich funktionieren.


----------

